# Swim In Peace, Jellybean



## Logical Zebra (Jul 12, 2014)

Right before my wife (Offthehook) and I got engaged, we got Jellybean from the local big-box pet store. She wanted a pet, and we couldn't get a dog yet.

So, this little guy entered our life:










I had pet fish (Platies) as a young child, buy my parents cared for them. Jellybean was my first true pet, at the ripe old age of 30.










He was a brilliant red Double Veil Tail.



















Jellybean was even in our wedding last year. Although he couldn't "be" there, we had a table at our wedding reception that had pictures of Jellybean, a fishbowl filled with jelly beans, and a sign that said "JELLY BEANS FROM JELLYBEAN!"

Jellybean had a floating log that he LOVED:



















And he was a consummate artist with bubbles:










Unfortunately, last Tuesday all of a sudden Jellybean got very sick. We tried our best to nurse him back to health. On the way home from work on Wednesday, there was a massive thunderstorm, and just before I got home, I saw the most bright, beautiful rainbow in the sky.

It was the Rainbow Bridge.

And I knew.

When my wife and I both got home, Jellybean noticed us, and blew us each a bubble. He loved us so much that all he wanted to do was make us happy, right until the end.

We buried Jellybean next to the house that night. And there I was, spiky-haired Guido who spends entirely too much time working out, crying like a little girl.

Goodbye, Jellybean. You taught me what unconditional love was, and what it was to take care of someone and love them the same way right back. You'll always be my "little buddy." And I'll always miss you and love you.

Swim in peace in that shallow, sunlit pond. And say "Hi" to Blacky and the other Platies that I lost so long ago.

Goodbye, Jellybean. We love you. 

<><


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

My sympathy on your great loss. May Jellybean swim in eternal peace.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. That was a lovely tribute to your bright little friend.


----------



## Logical Zebra (Jul 12, 2014)

Thank you.

I forgot to post my favorite picture of Jellybean!


----------



## offthehook (Jul 14, 2014)

Jellybean, 

I'm not usually short on words (as you were well aware), and this will be no different. When I moved in with your Dad, I told him I needed a pet, it wasn't negotiable. I remember the evening we went to Coldstones and I told Vince we should go to PetSmart, which was right next door. He wasn't to keen on the idea, so we started to drive home and I went into my overdramatic spiel as to how we needed a fish. Ultimately he gave in and I turned the car around. We planned on getting a goldfish until we decided a Betta was a better fit. Since I wanted the pet (and got my way), I told Vince he could pick the Betta out. Years prior I had a red Betta named "Mr Fitty" so wasn't looking to get a red one. However, your Dad kept coming back to you after looking at every single Betta. He just couldn't seem to connect with anyone other than you. I remember the drive home and how slow I went so the bumpy road wouldn't stress you out anymore than you already were.

This was your very first baby picture, and might I add how afraid of the filter you were, so we had to get you another tank 2 days later 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/24843320003/in/album-72157662924655684/

You were the most intelligent Betta, and your lazy-ish ways never failed to make me laugh. Like when you couldn't decide whether you wanted to lay on your leaf hammock or in your betta log, so you pushed your log overtop of the hammock. Several times a week I might add 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25385450935/in/album-72157662924655684/

You had the most gorgeous fins, and we proudly showed you off to all our family, friends and coworkers.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25267168482/in/album-72157662924655684/

You even played an important roll in our wedding. Our guests got jeyllbeans to take home, and there was a display that read "Jellybeans from Jellybean" for guests to snack on while we took our pictures. Of course there was no shortage of pictures you all over the place <3

You were a ham, you always stood still so that I could snap 15 pictures at a time of you. Some of my favorite were of you playing, and stopping, so that I could capture them.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25376721095/in/album-72157662924655684/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/24758649013/in/album-72157662924655684/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/25267079672/in/album-72157662924655684/

You also showed your compassionate side when Vince placed a stuffed Corgi next to your tank. We want to get a dog this year, and you loved to swim over and look at the stuffed dog. It was quite adorable.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/24746106784/in/album-72157662924655684/

You touched many lives in your (almost) 2 years with us. Your Grandma loved you and would regularly ask how her little Grandfish was doing. Our coworkers knew the important role you played in our hearts, and would give us a "hard" time (joking of course) when we spoiled you with multiple toys, vacation home, and a Christmas stocking. When we announced the loss of you on Facebook, many people spoke out about what a cool fish you were and how sad they were. Your Dad and I are so blessed that we got to be your parents, and that you were our very first pet. You will forever hold a special place in our hearts. Swim in Peace, Jellybean. I know you are well cared for and loved by the other animals we have over the Rainbow Bridge <3 <3 <3 

I love you <3.


----------



## firewood04 (Dec 24, 2015)

SIP sweet Jelly Bean! I am sending positive thoughts to your parents for their loss of you. Find your perfect place under the rainbow bridge until you meet them again!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I can tell how much you loved your little guy. Sweetest Jellybean, you were so deeply loved, may you SIP ❤


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear this :'( it is the one that touch us the most that always seem to leave the earliest. Swim in peace Jellybean xx


----------



## offthehook (Jul 14, 2014)

I fixed my picture links:

Jellybean, 

I'm not usually short on words (as you were well aware), and this will be no different. When I moved in with your Dad, I told him I needed a pet, it wasn't negotiable. I remember the evening we went to Coldstones and I told Vince we should go to PetSmart, which was right next door. He wasn't to keen on the idea, so we started to drive home and I went into my overdramatic spiel as to how we needed a fish. Ultimately he gave in and I turned the car around. We planned on getting a goldfish until we decided a Betta was a better fit. Since I wanted the pet (and got my way), I told Vince he could pick the Betta out. Years prior I had a red Betta named "Mr Fitty" so wasn't looking to get a red one. However, your Dad kept coming back to you after looking at every single Betta. He just couldn't seem to connect with anyone other than you. I remember the drive home and how slow I went so the bumpy road wouldn't stress you out anymore than you already were.

This was your very first baby picture, and might I add how afraid of the filter you were, so we had to get you another tank 2 days later 










You were the most intelligent Betta, and your lazy-ish ways never failed to make me laugh. Like when you couldn't decide whether you wanted to lay on your leaf hammock or in your betta log, so you pushed your log overtop of the hammock. Several times a week I might add 










You had the most gorgeous fins, and we proudly showed you off to all our family, friends and coworkers.

IMG_0183 by Kelly, on Flickr

You even played an important roll in our wedding. Our guests got jeyllbeans to take home, and there was a display that read "Jellybeans from Jellybean" for guests to snack on while we took our pictures. Of course there was no shortage of pictures you all over the place <3

You were a ham, you always stood still so that I could snap 15 pictures at a time of you. Some of my favorite were of you playing, and stopping, so that I could capture them.

IMG_3617 by Kelly, on Flickr

IMG_3166 by Kelly, on Flickr

IMG_3165 by Kelly, on Flickr

You also showed your compassionate side when Vince placed a stuffed Corgi next to your tank. We want to get a dog this year, and you loved to swim over and look at the stuffed dog. It was quite adorable.

IMG_3057 by Kelly, on Flickr

You touched many lives in your (almost) 2 years with us. Your Grandma loved you and would regularly ask how her little Grandfish was doing. Our coworkers knew the important role you played in our hearts, and would give us a "hard" time (joking of course) when we spoiled you with multiple toys, vacation home, and a Christmas stocking. When we announced the loss of you on Facebook, many people spoke out about what a cool fish you were and how sad they were. Your Dad and I are so blessed that we got to be your parents, and that you were our very first pet. You will forever hold a special place in our hearts. Swim in Peace, Jellybean. I know you are well cared for and loved by the other animals we have over the Rainbow Bridge <3 <3 <3 

I love you <3.


----------



## cakes488 (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## soundwave (May 19, 2013)

I love how he was involved in your wedding. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

